# Dew whip thoughts.



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anybody here use one?

Is it true that it would help prevent fungus by removing moisture from the canopy?

https://www.rrproducts.com/Dew-Whip-with-Aluminum-Handle-product53767?k=Dew%20whip


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Never used one, but I've watched a couple videos of them being used on golf course greens and it's really cool to see them take off the dew.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Never used one as well. If you were really worried about excessive morning due causing fungus, you and a helper could drag a garden hose across the lawn to remove the dew.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

These are not used to prevent fungus. Unless you are mowing at 1/8 this is not needed. When I worked at Southern Hills CC these were used daily before the greens were cut. Obviously removes dew but also help raise/ erect the grass blades before cutting.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Used them at a few courses I have worked on. We focused on areas that were not being mowed that day, had poor air flow, and therefore would otherwise have dew into the afternoon (Mississippi River valley courses). In your situation, with longer cut KBG it may be worthwhile to either spray a preventative fungicide during your more stressful months and/or use something like Dew Cure. One thing about Dew Cure is that you will know without a doubt how good your coverage is when you get a dewy morning. For me, pivoting around a garden hose weighted down at one end or fungicides are my go-to. Cutting down leaf wetness time is very important in a disease management program - depending upon your overall pressure.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Another thought that comes to mind if you need to remove dew is you could use the 220SL and just roll over the lawn without the reel engaged. You would remove the dew without cutting and creating an entry point for fungus. As an added bonus, you would roll over your stripes and make them pop even more!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is another way that I have done, syringing in the morning. I'm not sure it is very effective since I stopped researching it. I really dont have the time to do any of the other options every day there is dew.

The short is that the water from the irrigation is 1) warmer and 2) will form larger drops that will roll down the leaf blade. Again, not a lot of research from my part, so treat this as a hypothesis.

http://www.golfcourseindustry.com/article/gci0713-prevent-dew-destroying-turf/


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

This site always delivers with great information.

Interesting article G-man, defiantly something to think about.

Pete that's a decent idea, probably would keep the stripes too. Got the builder to not sod so here comes a mono!!


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

No need for a dew whip. A quick spin of the sprinklers or a 10' length of hose,pulled ricksaw style, will knock off the majority of dew. It's a great practice that will undoubtedly prevent dollar spot.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Got the builder to not sod so here comes a mono!!


Congrats on winning the battle with the builder. Have you put any thought into which cultivar you want to use. The plan is for a spring seeding correct? Any idea of a close date/month yet?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Congrats on winning the battle with the builder. Have you put any thought into which cultivar you want to use. The plan is for a spring seeding correct? Any idea of a close date/month yet?


Thanks! Winter was a little colder than expected so they pushed us back a month. House was dug this week and I'll be moved in by early June, So I'll have a few months to get this almost perfect for a fall seeding. Not totally sure what cultivar yet but It will probably be midnight II


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

would pvc pipes work if set up as a push broom?sometimes i can only cut lawn in morning and dew makes it a pain


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

ram82 said:


> would pvc pipes work if set up as a push broom?sometimes i can only cut lawn in morning and dew makes it a pain


Are you thinking something like this?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ram82 said:


> would pvc pipes work if set up as a push broom?sometimes i can only cut lawn in morning and dew makes it a pain


You could probably use one and put a extension cord through the end? Cut cord to length and whip that around out the end of a 5-6ft tube?


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

osuturfman yes haha.i could use that to pick up kids balls and toys also.but yes something like that would seem cheaper and maybe quicker?


----------

